# emisor y receptor de infra rojos



## brunopag (May 1, 2006)

hola a todos, quisiera información detallada de como hacer un sistema de seguridad de infrarojos...

muchas gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (May 2, 2006)

hola brunopaq,

Te envío la información de un diseño de un sensor de proximidad por infrarrojos.  Lo he publicado con el fin de que pueda ser de ayuda para otros.

http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/content/index.php?id=3

Si tienes alguna duda avísame.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## matrix (Oct 30, 2006)

quisiera saver si podeir echarme una mano, bien mi duda es yo e realizado un emisor y recector de infrarrojos de una practica de un libro ,bueno el caso es que la practica simplemente es conectar los componentes con respectiba polaridad y tendria que que funcionar perfectamente pero no es asi los conecto el emisor y el receptor a 9vcc y el led del recector permanece iluminado sin que el recector reciba ninguna señal ¿sabes como asi me ocurre esto o bien tienes el guna idea? estoy dispuesto a atender cualquier sugerencia o  idea .            matrix


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Oct 30, 2006)

Hola Matrix,

Si puedes publicar el diagrama te podríamos ayudar mejor.   
Que utilizas de receptor?  un diodo receptor o un fototransistor?

Y como sabes que el receptor no recibe señal alguna.

Puedes conectar el receptor directamente  a la batería con una resistencia, y puedes medir la corriente que pasa por él.   Si realmente no tienes señal no habrá corriente en el fotodetector.

Si la corriente varía dependiendo de la luz que le envíes, entonces sí funciona.

Espero ésta información te sirva.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## matrix (Oct 30, 2006)

Eduardo Bonilla el tipo de recector de loz infrarroja es un fotodiodo , ahora pongo el esquema de ambos tanto emisor como recector  MATRIX


----------



## matrix (Oct 30, 2006)

bueno pues mañana envio los esquemas del emisior y del receptor de infrarrojos que me entra unas ganas de dormir que si no me boy a quedar dormido encima del teclado .                            matrix


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Oct 31, 2006)

Hola Matrix,

Con un fotodiodo normal vas a ocupar introducirle un transistor y conectar el fotodiodo a la base, de lo contrario tendrás muy poca corriente, y va a ser difícil que puedas detectar las variaciones de luz.

También podrías utilizar un Amplificador operacional.    Va a depender de los componentes que puedas conseguir.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## matrix (Oct 31, 2006)

Aqui pongo el esquema del emisor de infrarrojos espera un momento eduardo bonilla es que con el esquema del receptor tengo algun problemilla   ahora lo resuelvo toma de momento ahi va el esquema del emisor.                MATRIX


----------



## matrix (Oct 31, 2006)

ya esta echo al final la manera de poder ponerlo en el foro era la del comprimirlo en este caso con el rar bueno aqui dejo el rceptor si ay algun problema me bisas. matrix


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola matrix,

Con los diagramas esquemáticos asumo que tu IC2 es un opamp y el IC3 es un Timer 555.

Puedes monitorear la señal en el pin R7, si el fototransistor está recibiendo señales del receptor las verás en éste punto.   

El capacitor C2 filtra la señal para que solo detectes transisiciones.   O sea cambios de estado entra alto y bajo de tu transmisor.

El opamp IC2 va a amplificar la señal para que la pueda leer tu timer,  C3 va a crear también un filtro del componente de directa para que el timer genere un pulso en el pin 8 dependiendo de todos los componentes que van conectados a el.

Seguramente le LED lo vez ensensido porque el pin 8 del timer está aterrizado.    A lo mejor tu problema está en cómo tienes conectado el IC3.  Primero asegurate que funciona introduciendole un pulso en el pin 3.  Si así parpadea el LED debes revisar las conexiones.

A lo mejor alguien que utilice mucho el timer 555 puede saber exactamente cuales son las fallas comúnes.   Yo no lo he utilizando tanto.

Espero ésta información te sirva y disculpa la demora...

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 14, 2006)

hola a todos mi pregunta es si puedo hacer un emisor y receptor de infrarojos pero que sea para sonido osea poner el bafle con el recptor en un lado y el emisor en otro si ningun cable si alguien sabe y tiene algun circuito se lo agraseria si lo puede postear un saludo


gaston


----------



## fran_14 (Oct 4, 2007)

hola gaston si deseas algo como esto te podria ayudar!
es un circuito  de infrarrojos con el uso exclusivo q tu le quieres dar si no me equvoco!
espero q te sea de gran ayuda--

te dejo el link
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/auricir/index.htm
(no lo he probado)
si sabes algun circuito sobre emisor receptor infrarrojo por favor ayudame.

una preg para el foro:: si hago varios circuitos de emisor receptor infrarrojo de esos simples q se publican aca

cambiandole las frecuencias (o sea la misma en cada emisor y recetor, pero dif freciencia en cada conjunto) podria hacer andar varias cosas por separado no¿¿
gracias desde ya!

franco


----------



## lismar josue (Oct 9, 2012)

hola me llamo lismar y estaba leyendos los post y me parece muy genial pero quisiera saber como se saca la frecuencia del transmisor y reseptor para que funcione, por que creo que el emisor debe sacar una frecuencia y el receptor debe recibir esa frecuencia



entonces como ago el calculo y como pongo el fotodiodo y el led infrarojo para que los dos se enten comunicando, tengo un diagrama de dos timer de interuptor entonces como ago que uno sea el receptor y el otro transmisor, seera que en ves de los pulsadores van el fotodiodo y el diodo IR
por favor talves me pueden ayudar


----------



## dquimbert (Oct 9, 2012)

matrix dijo:


> bueno pues mañana envio los esquemas del emisior y del receptor de infrarrojos que me entra unas ganas de dormir que si no me boy a quedar dormido encima del teclado .                            matrix


  corregí tus horrores ortográficos por favor


----------

